# Blizzard power plow forsale



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

Got a close friend who purchased a brand new blizzard power plow 4 years ago. It was used for a 1/4 of the season and then it hasn't been used commercially since. He took a job with the county highway and has used it for his own drives way which is maybe 25 feet long and 8feet wide. A one swiper! he is looking to sell just the plow with the bracket and controller and go with something plain jane to do his drive and his parents and the occasional help me out of a bind. Plow is very well cared for it is in almost new condition. cutting edge is about 90 to 95 % plow was serviced at the beginning of every year and been stored in a barn and my shop year round. Let me know what you think on a price and I will get pics tomorrow


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I'll start the bidding at $5.00!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

OP, If you really want to sell this plow you will have to figure a starting price. You will only get ridiculous offers, lol If you are scared to list a price it makes you look like you want to much for it. 

You will need to post pics. If it is as nice as you say may be many interested. But it's the nature of the beast to purchase it at a steal. Good Luck


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Well now that Fred has driven the price up (Thanks Fred, ya big JERK!), I'll go $20, a bag of corn nuts, and a 40oz of Schlitz


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Sawboy said:


> Well now that Fred has driven the price up (Thanks Fred, ya big JERK!), I'll go $20, a bag of corn nuts, and a 40oz of Schlitz


$25.00 a blunt and a pack of smokes, lol


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I never bought anything besides at auction that did not have a price on it. I love these adds call for price. . Ya OK if your scared to list the price I'm to scared to call. Something is not right, Smoke is in the air. No thanks.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ok guys, let's wait for the OP to post again rather than ruining the thread with unnecessary commentary :waving:


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Pics?


----------



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

ok sorry apparently I did not see the reply's so the price asking is 4500 here are some pictures of the plow


----------

